# where's wolly?



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Where's Wolly then aye? That's right it's me! lol :jerk:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

lol you look like a right fooking [email protected] lukey mate

nice one!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL why the fuk would u post a pic like that of yourself lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

pmsl !!!

i got a photo of me on holday, in a Tequila induced bout of incontinence,...

but it stays in the drawer,

what were you thinkin mate FFS!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

? HA HA


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice goggles


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Why are you swimming in a white tee-shirt mate?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ralphy said:


> Why are you swimming in a white tee-shirt mate?


LMAO


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL nice one Lukey


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

nerd alert


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

dude, why are you simming with kids?

your face... well u look like u have just come out of a nut house lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHAHA glad it gave you all a laugh.. That's my girlfriend step brother lloyd! He keeps saying to me "how do you get muscles" and he comes into my girlfriends room and starts curling her pink 2kg dumbbells then tensing his bicep.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> HAHAHA glad it gave you all a laugh.. That's my girlfriend step brother lloyd! He keeps saying to me "how do you get muscles" and he comes into my girlfriends room and starts curling her pink 2kg dumbbells then tensing his bicep.


Nice pic mate, looks like you had a good time on holiday!

but why the hell would your girlfriends step brother ask you how to get muscles?

Thats like asking David Beckham how to play basketball :crazy: :tongue10:


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> HAHAHA glad it gave you all a laugh.. That's my girlfriend step brother lloyd! *He keeps saying to me "how do you get muscles"* and he comes into my girlfriends room and starts curling her pink 2kg dumbbells then tensing his bicep.


.....and Lukey replied "I wish I knew Lloyd, you're bigger than me:confused: !"

 :tongue10:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Or Nameless in an even more extreme example he might of asked you how to build some decent arms! 

The simple reply you could give his is point those little sticks of your at me 

AND AS FOR YOU RALPHY! Oh forget it you're already past it mate.. I've got 6 years on you lol


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> Or Nameless in an even more extreme example he might of asked you how to build some decent arms!
> 
> The simple reply you could give his is point those little sticks of your at me
> 
> AND AS FOR YOU RALPHY! Oh forget it you're already past it mate.. I've got 6 years on you lol


Haha good one mate - although i could say that about you and your 12 year old girl chest


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

barney..... barney.....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You won't be saying that soon mate 

And I can build a chest, you'll always be ugly no matter what you do.

LOL


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok I really don't know what to say on this thread!



You guys are outrageous at times!

x

x

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

balls they fight like girls


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> You won't be saying that soon mate
> 
> And I can build a chest, you'll always be ugly no matter what you do.
> 
> LOL


Hey hey that was a step over the line!!!

i kept my joke related to bodybuilding and u had to go and say something like that...

Not cool!!

Only jokin mate - how much are you weighing atm anyways?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

12 stone homey! well just under because of my holiday and gym instructor course as couldn;t train.. You know I'm only messing with you mate.. You look quality, everything is in proportion for you! The only thing laggin for me is chest, legs are coming along now as you can see from pics. Calves are a bit of an effort but I'm starting to thicken up a bit.

You'll have to come down here and have a train with me mate!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol tatyana! I love a good exchange of critisism which is why I think DB is a legend lol


----------



## n33d4r3st (Jun 27, 2006)

LMFAO at this thread

youre face in the pic tho, you look like youre on day release

from the care centre. hahahaha


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHA! Still better looking than your ass face


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> 12 stone homey! well just under because of my holiday and gym instructor course as couldn;t train.. You know I'm only messing with you mate.. You look quality, everything is in proportion for you! The only thing laggin for me is chest, legs are coming along now as you can see from pics. Calves are a bit of an effort but I'm starting to thicken up a bit.
> 
> You'll have to come down here and have a train with me mate!


Nice one Mate!

Im about the same atm but i am taller than you, i think?

Wish the proportion thing u said was true tho, my arms are so thin  lmao - hopefully when i mature ill get bigger arms, along with better thickness haha.

I actually think your chest has drastically improved, your chest in the pic at the beginning of this thread is looking good - and your thickness is something i wish i had, so keep doin what your doing!

Hit me up with an addy and i might just take a trip down mate - i reckon it would be a workout to remember


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Nameless mate, trust me size happens in old age.

Trust me you will get thicker.

At one point you will end up dieting.

No kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was super lean when I was younger.

Your strength will manafest when you are in your 30's, trust me, even older.

My stongest bench was in my mid 40's and even today was a very good lift.

Trust me impatient one, you will continue to pack on size and strength for double your current age.

You have to trust me on this one.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

the above it so true.

when i was 18 i was about 9-10 stone at 6ft 1, i couldnt put anyweight on at all. then next thing i know its 7 years later and im dieting to loose 3 stone lol. i was over 15 stone at the beginning of this year. ive now put a couple of pounds back on and settled at 13 stone which im happy with

be patient young ones and it will all happen.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Agree with Hacks.. At 17 I could eat anything and gain no muscle nor fat..

I'm 19 now and I seem to be gaining quite fast without the fat! I've only been doing this for a year and I think what I've achieve is good. nearlly 2 stone of good quality mass.. I've obviously gained a TINY bit of fat on the way, as apposed to when I was ripped six pack lean in my boxing days!

Keep doing what your doing nameless and I recon just before X-mas we should have a train together.. I drive so I'll come to your gym or we could pop to Don stylers gym near mine which is a real hardcore spit and sawdust gym.


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

is that all down to youve stopped growing? or your metoblism has slowed down?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I doubt at 19 the metabolism is slowing down.

I remember when I was 25 years old I used to eat a pint of Hagen Daz a night after my meal, hell, I was lighter then than I am now.

1600 cals just in icecream a day:eek:

If I did that now I would be the fattest slob.

It is very easy for me to gain weight.

In fact I am on a constant diet, and have to watch my food intake big time.


----------

